

Mozilla Paris is gearing up to become the center for Mozilla in Europe - RudeBaguette
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/05/24/mozilla/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
kaolinite
"I'm sure i'll switch once Mozilla gets its add-ons and plugins together into
a store"

Er. <https://addons.mozilla.org/> ?

~~~
RudeBaguette
Honestly, it's just not the same. I know Mozilla agrees, because my friend is
in charge of bringing out a better "App store" for Firefox. It's not enough to
appeal to the developer crowd, who's willing to search hard for what they want
- you have to do the Apple and Chrome thing, and appeal to people who are not
technophiles, and just want a browser with cool tools.

~~~
kaolinite
Out of interest, what's the difference? The chrome store looks a bit nicer
(although it's a pain to navigate IMO) - but I don't really see much
difference in terms of functionality. The search is just as good on the
Firefox store.

~~~
RudeBaguette
Perhaps its integration within the browser, or marketing - I'm not sure. But
again, it's not a matter of assessing each feature and comparing the two,
because that's what developers do. It's a matter of appealling to the non-
developer community using the internet (much larger than the developer
community, unfortunately).

~~~
nodata
It's not clear enough what the difference between these things are:

* Add-ons

* Extensions

* Plug-ins

* Themes

* Appearance

* Personas

(Note: I'm not asking for an explanation, I'm pointing out a problem)

~~~
kaolinite
Same applies to Chrome too, to an extent:

    
    
      - Extensions
      - Apps
      - Plugins
      - Themes

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I think with Chrome, aside from Plugins, it's pretty clear. Extensions add
stuff to the browser, Apps are applications, and Themes make the browser
pretty (or ugly).

------
sparknlaunch12
I thought Mozilla London was the centre of Europe?

Good to see the big names promoting innovation and technology in Europe. I use
to be a Mozilla fan but am now google heavy. Maybe it is time to come back?

~~~
RudeBaguette
Technically, Mozilla Denmark is the highest level subsididary in Europe, so
all offices in Europe are offices of that Mozilla Denmark (it says it on the
Mozilla Paris office, it's pretty funny) - but it's much more metaphorical
than official. It's a matter of where will European Mozillians go to meet up,
work together, etc. I don't think London has that appeal; most non-UK
Europeans don't consider London to really be Europe - hell, Londoners don't
consider themselves to be european.

